# B.A.S.S. @ Alum this weekend?



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I've read some stuff that said B.A.S.S is going to be a Alum Creek this weekend. Is that true? I checked out the bassmaster website and didn't see anything. Does anyone have any more info on this tourney?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It is the ESPN Weekend series. Registration is closed. It is a boater/nonboater series which eventually leads up to one position in next years classic.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I just found a little info, http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/...?page=b_tourn_Bassmaster_Series_schedule_2006

Doesn't have any times though. I figure they usually stop around 3 or 4 don't they.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

tOURNEY Is Sunday I belive hours are 7am+8hours
Too bad a cold front is comming in tonight :S


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It's a tournament trail for the weekend anglers basically. It's similiar to the Walmart BFL level of competition.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

It will be interesting to see the results on this one. Its pretty early in the year and alum can be a tough lake.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi 
I am going to the tounament
they are still taking non-boaters at the saturday registration, between 3pm and 5pm at the new galena ramp on africa road, the letter i got said there are more boaters than non boaters, so grab your gear and join us. By the way this is the same circut Clark prestion fished last year. (he won last weekends professional tourny)
Maverick


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Not a lot of boats at New Galena today... How big is the field supposed to be?


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Man i came across the cheshire bridge at about noon and there were quite a few in the cheshire parking lot. And the lake was looking like a chocalte swirl, with white caps north of cheshire. Its going to be very though day tomorrow. I have motorcycle class again tomorrow and will come by at noon and 6pm


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

but I did notice the wind coming right out of the North and the "surf" breaking way up on the rip rap at the dam. There was 1 boat fishing the cove at Galena - I didn't see anyone sitting on the hump out there / close by on the main lake.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Going to be 54 boats (2 flights ) 7-3pm --didn't see many locals there (5 locals from delaware) and Davis & Stump from TNT
If Davis can catch the sm I think he will win ( nice setup)


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

16 pounds of Smallmouth will win this one. It will be feast or famine.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

I say less than 10# will win (it's not a partner tourn)


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to the Galena Ramp at 7:20 and the parking lot was almost full. The B.A.S.S. Weigh-in Trailer is at the ramp with 2 tents set up. Too cold for me with this broken elbow.
I think I need more pain pills.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would also say less than #10......the weather sucks, having a pretty big cold front sweep through here this weekend. On any other givin day, #16 would be good.


----------



## Magilla (Apr 15, 2005)

Anyone know what time the weigh in is?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I just heard that local smallie expert Mike Wacanelli just got disquallified at the Bassmaster weekend tourney at Alum. I guess he forgot to turn on his live well and all his smallies were dieing. He then ran to the back of the boat shouting a bunch of cuss words and shoved his partner in the water and stomped on his hat that just happened to have an american flag on it. Man can you believe these guys these days. To make it worse channel 10 news team caught it all on tape. Whats this world comming to. !# 




Sorry I could not help it. I guess around 12 lbs to win with a lot of guys blanking or getting one or two fish. But a few hogs will come in for sure.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

9 lbs is my guess.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Only 10 fish caught. Two people tied for first with a 4-13. Weights went from 4-13 to 1-0 for 10th place. The weigh-in was freaking boring.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

How many boats did they end up with ? Its just way to early for Alum to be very productive .  I guess the participants should have waited for the rinky dink tournys that only have around 50 boats to start up around here later in the month when the fishing starts to gety somewhat better .  Good job to everyone that did end up catching a fish today and to all that stuck with it until the end of the day .


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Tough day for sure. But if you want to see some fish weighed in come to Alum april 22 for the midwest sportsman tourney and you should see at least some limits brought to the scales. By then hopefully the fish will participate a little more. I figured a lot of guys would blank based on how the lake has been fishing, but still suprised someone didn't find a few. I guess that Ohio bassin for ya.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Some ALWAYS seems to find them on Alum, even if most of the field blanks. Maybe they should have opened on Buckeye... 54 degree surface temps today at noon.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

After seeing the lake yesterday when i came over cheshire bridge those weights don't supprise me. That lake can be very humbling. I did swing threw new galena ramp at about 11am and saw the lot was full and the Bass truck and set up. They should have waited a few weeks. Cant wait for the Midwest Open Phils having on the 29th it should be on by then with these temps holding.


----------



## DrChip (Sep 6, 2004)

Jerry, were you the one in the car with a white dog with goggles sticking its head out the window? I was at New Galena (in a silver minivan with my son and mother) right around 11am too...

chip


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

nope lol black little car


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

How did everyone do?


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

10 bass weighed in by 10 fisherman ( 108 total fisherman)


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm a registered co-angler for the next tournament at "Grand Lake" on April 30th. I'll be practicing the next few weeks. I'm sure the weights will be better there. I fished a 'BFL' there in 2000, and it took over 14# to win. I'm on the "BassMaster" messageboard frequently, and I warned the guys on there about "Alum Creek". I told them they would have to finesse to even have a chance. It's just to early for that lake. They will be back in June, and I'm sure the fishing will be better. I plan on fishing that one, and I will be practicing there alot in May. A whole new problem arises then. Boat traffic!!!>BornToFish


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Is there a place where I could view the standings?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Phil,
I resent you calling the tourneys around here, "rinky dink". I think they do better than that mess at Alum the other day.
Missed your call the other day, but called you back and left you a message.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

You can access them thru http://www.bassmaster.com . Select "Bassmaster Series" from the tournament selection screen, and then standings. Just look for that tournament, and select it.>BornToFish


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

All I see on the bassmaster site is the point standings, no tournament results. Did you actually see the tournament results on their site? I can't find it for the life of me.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I know I seen them on there. I'll figure it out, and let you know.>BornToFish


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

tourns - bassmaster series - standings - ohio valley 
or -tourn - bassmaster series - tourn results - ohio valley 1 alum


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go .  
http://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/media/tournament?tournamentId=876


----------

